# free prescriptions for NHS patients in Crete Greece



## xennon50 (4 mo ago)

Hi
Can any one help me out please? We are moving to Crete soon and want to ask some questions.
I know about pensioners being able to get free healthcare in Crete via NHS form S1, but does that also mean free prescriptions too. or do we have to pay for our scripts?


----------

